# le/la plus X qui/que + (ne/n') jamais - "ne" avec "jamais" après un superlatif ?



## yeyiboub

Bonjour,

Une petite question qui me taraude : A votre avis, il est juste de dire "le plus puissant magicien qui AIT jamais existé" ou "le plus puissant magicien qui N'AI jamais existé" ?
Dans Google, j'ai plus de résultats pour la première que pour la seconde... Cela dit, cette phrase me choque.
Le "ne" est-il explétif ici ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Bix

Pour moi, "ne jamais" est justement différent de "jamais" dans ce sens que le premier est la négation du second...

La langue parlée tend à omettre le "ne" de quasiment toutes les négations ("Je viens pas", "je le ferai jamais") mais dans le cas que tu exposes ici, je ne mettrais pas ce "N".

selon moi : --> qui AIT jamais existé.

[…]


----------



## Anne345

Lorsque _jamais_ est utilisé dans un sens négatif avec _ne_ ou _sans_, il signifie « en aucun temps », « à aucun moment » comme le note Bix.
_Jamais_ peut aussi avoir le sens négatif de « pas, à aucun moment » sans être accompagné d’un élément de négation : _Cet écrivain rédige des romans et des nouvelles, mais jamais de poésie. "_
Donc on pourrait ou non mettre la négation "ne"

"Dans son sens positif, _jamais_ veut dire « un jour quelconque, une fois, un moment passé ou futur ». On l'emploie souvent dans ce sens pour introduire une condition, *dans une comparaison* ou dans une phrase interrogative : _Depuis que mon frère a son nouvel emploi, il est plus riche que jamais. "_
Donc on pourrait ou non mettre le "ne" explétif. 

Plusieurs interprétation sont donc possibles, mais selon moi, il s'agit bien d'un _ne_ explétif, puisque la phrase conserve le même sens avec ou sans ce _ne_ et avec ou sans _jamais_.
"le plus puissant magicien qui N'AIT jamais existé"
"le plus puissant magicien qui N'AIT existé"
"le plus puissant magicien qui AIT jamais existé"
"le plus puissant magicien qui AIT existé"

Mais l'usage du _ne_ explétif se perd...


----------



## scotinfrance

Ceci pourrait aussi etre un exemple d'hypercorrection.
On a appris que "je sais pas" n'est pas correcte, qu'il faut dire/ecrire "je ne sais pas".
Puis, par la suite, quand on a peur de paraitre inculte, on se met a ajouter des "ne" dans toutes sortes de phrases contenant un négatif.

Je me demande s'il y a beaucoup de langues où le positif et le négatif peuvent s'exprimer avec les memes mots. Est-ce une particularisme du français?

MS


----------



## Anne345

Je ne sais pas pour les autres langues, mais en français c'est assez courant : rien, personne, contre, hôte... 
Il y là http://www.formes-symboliques.org/article.php3?id_article=197 un article intéressant sur ces sens opposés, ou sur le contraire, des phrases inverses disent la même chose : Le jour tombe / La nuit tombe. 
Cela doit certainement perturber ceux qui apprennent le français, mais c'est aussi ce qui fait son charme, non ?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

La seule forme correcte est (je me lance...) _Qui ait jamais existé_.
Dans cette phrase, _jamais_ ne signifie pas "à aucun moment", car justement il n'y a pas de particule négative (ne, ni). _Jamais _signifie alors "à un moment quelconque", "à quelque moment que ce soit".
C'est exactement comme _sait-on jamais ?_ (et non pas _ne sait-on jamais ?_)
Le français est compliqué : il difficile de jamais être sûr. Mais là, il y a pour moi peu de doute...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Yeyiboub,

Tu trouveras d'autres discussions à ce sujet, dont celle-ci dans le forum FR-EN (cf. les derniers posts en particulier, qui sont en français) que tu pourras trouver intéressante.


----------



## itka

JeanDeSponde said:


> La seule forme correcte est (je me lance...) _Qui ait jamais existé_.
> Dans cette phrase, _jamais_ ne signifie pas "à aucun moment", car justement il n'y a pas de particule négative (ne, ni). _Jamais _signifie alors "à un moment quelconque", "à quelque moment que ce soit".
> C'est exactement comme _sait-on jamais ?_ (et non pas _ne sait-on jamais ?_)



Je suis entièrement d'accord avec cette analyse. Pour moi, la particule négative n'aurait ici aucun sens...


----------



## anastanger

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'il y a une différence de sens entre ces phrases?

La plus belle femme que j'aie vue.
La plus belle femme que j'aie jamais vue.
La plus belle femme que je n'aie jamais vue.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux premières phrases ont le même sens, tandis que la troisième à le sens opposé ! Dans ce dernier cas, on n'a encore pas vu cette belle femme.


----------



## snarkhunter

Je me permets d'ajouter une remarque concernant la troisième phrase, parce que je l'aie entendue utilisée avec un sens positif - et évidemment à tort. Mais cela n'a rien d'étonnant puisqu'il s'agissait de _télémagasinage_ !

_"Le meilleur produit de nettoyage que vous n'ayez jamais vu."_

... à moins qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'une véritable erreur, mais seulement d'une astuce sémantique à des fins de tromperie commerciale - même si j'en doute beaucoup !


----------



## anastanger

Bonjour, Merci de votre ajout 
Cependant, diriez-vous que ces deux phrases n'ont pas le même sens? si oui, alors où réside cette différence sémantique?
*- Le meilleur produit de nettoyage que vous ayez jamais vu.
 - Le meilleur produit de nettoyage que vous n'ayez jamais vu.

*Merci encore.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme je l'ai dit précédemment, la seconde signifie le contraire de la première.

_Le meilleur produit de nettoyage que vous ayez *jamais* vu._ = Le meilleur produit de nettoyage parmi ceux que vous avez *déjà* vus.

_Le meilleur produit de nettoyage que vous *n'*ayez *jamais* vu._ = Le meilleur produit de nettoyage parmi ceux que vous *n'*avez *encore jamais* vus.


----------



## anastanger

Aaah c'est bon c'est bon ! Je vois mieux 

Cependant, est-ce que cette phrase peut vraiment être vraie en termes de sémantique?



Maître Capello said:


> _Le meilleur produit de nettoyage que vous *n'*ayez *jamais* vu._ = Le meilleur produit de nettoyage parmi ceux que vous *n'*avez *encore jamais* vu.



c-à-d, puisque le produit en sujet est *parmi *ceux qu'on *n*'a *encore jamais* vus, cela ne se contredit-il pas avec le fait qu'il soit *déjà *en vente sur le marché? (donc il n'est plus parmi ceux qu'on n'a jamais encore vus)

Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment pas évident dans ce cas, où c'est moi qui analyse un peu trop 

Merci beaucoup Maître.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, cette phrase avec _ne…jamais_ est parfaitement absurde du point de vue du sens ! Tout ce que je voulais dire, c'est que si l'on rajoute ce _ne_, on change totalement le sens de la phrase.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

dans cette phrase: "C'était la plus belle femme qu'il (ne) avait jamais vue", je n'utiliserais jamais le "ne" parce qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une véritable négation.

Mais aujourd'hui, mon professeur à Shanghai a utilisé le "ne" une première fois, mais dans un deuxième moment il ne l'a plus utilisé.

Alors, qu'est-ce qu'il faut faire?

Merci


----------



## MarcusK

On dit : "C'était la plus belle femme qu'il ait (mode subjonctif) jamais vue". 

Ici jamais n'a effectivement pas le sens de la négation (ne ... jamais).


----------



## ilie86

Il faut utiliser le subjonctif?


----------



## MarcusK

L'indicatif (la plus belle femme qu'il avait jamais vue) est possible aussi il me semble, mais le subjonctif est plus usuel.


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'était la plus belle femme qu'il avait *jamais* vue._ (jamais = déjà, à ce jour) 
_C'était la plus belle femme qu'il *n'*avait *jamais* vue._ (ne … jamais = à aucun moment) 

Quant au mode, les deux sont en effet possibles. Voir le fil le meilleur/seul/premier/dernier / le plus <adjectif> qui/que - superlatif + mode.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Yaroslava est dans une prison. Elle pense :

_Cette nuit sera la plus bizarre de celles que j’ai jamais vécues_.

Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il fallait écrire _que je *n*’ai jamais vécues_, mais, à mon avis, _jamais _veut dire ici _un jour _ou _n'importe quel temps_. Je pense que ma phrase est correcte sans _ne_.

Merci


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, vous avez raison. 

_… que j'ai jamais vécues_. 
_… que je n'ai jamais vécues_. 

+++
Cela dit, je dirais plus simplement :

_Cette nuit sera la plus bizarre que j'aie jamais vécue._


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci !


----------

